# Follistim injection questions...



## havelar

Hi ladies.. I have posted a few times in the assisted conceptions forum but I'm not getting any replys, I'm hoping you guys could help.

Have any of you ladies had any success with Follistim and Novarel HCG trigger (10,000 units) I have taken 7 days of follistim 33.3 unit injections. I went saturday for a U/S of my follicles, I had 9 on the right and 5 on the left none of which were measurable. I went back this morning and I have 1 follicle on my left that is 13mm and one one on my right that is 10mm, they are going to up my dose to 50iu for the next 3 days and I will go back on Thursday for another u/s. I am just curious as to how many of you have gotten pregnant with these to medications, if so did any of you have multiples? I am a little nervous about multiples. Thanks for reading.


----------



## Torontogal

Sorry, I don't know anything about this medication, but I know there are online forums for IVF in particular so if you're not getting any love from the assisted conception section of this one you might want to try them?all the best of luck, I hope you get pregnant with *one* little baby real soon.


----------



## PoodleMommy

Yes, after years of infertility and many miscarriages, I tried a cycle of Follistim and now I'm 20 weeks pregnant... will write more later (I'm out shopping and typing on my phone!)... BIG believer in Follistim now!


----------



## havelar

PoodleMommy said:


> Yes, after years of infertility and many miscarriages, I tried a cycle of Follistim and now I'm 20 weeks pregnant... will write more later (I'm out shopping and typing on my phone!)... BIG believer in Follistim now!

Thanks for your reply. I can't wait to hear your success story. Congrats on your pregnancy.


----------



## PoodleMommy

I'm back! I actually did what's called a combo cycle... five days of Femara (letrozole) from CD 3 to CD 7, then four days of Follistim (150 IU). That gave me three great, mature follicles by CD 13, so I triggered with Pregnyl hCG (same thing as Novarel and same dosage as you). We didn't do IUI or IVF, just proceeded the old-fashioned way.

Of the three follicles, two of them did fertilize, though we lost one twin by 7 weeks. I had three dominant follicles, though, so I was more likely to have multiples (I was willing to take that risk, because at my age, 40, and with my history of m/c's, I knew that even if we conceived twins, one at the most would be likely to make it). Since your dominant follie is 3mm larger than the next-largest, you will probably ovulate just one and not have the risk of multiples. Do ask your doctor about it, though, because the trigger shot can make you ovulate both or all mature follicles.

It sounds very positive for you based on the size of your follicles... I bet this will be your month! (I know I wish I'd tried Follistim years ago!!!)


----------



## havelar

PoodleMommy said:


> I'm back! I actually did what's called a combo cycle... five days of Femara (letrozole) from CD 3 to CD 7, then four days of Follistim (150 IU). That gave me three great, mature follicles by CD 13, so I triggered with Pregnyl hCG (same thing as Novarel and same dosage as you). We didn't do IUI or IVF, just proceeded the old-fashioned way.
> 
> Of the three follicles, two of them did fertilize, though we lost one twin by 7 weeks. I had three dominant follicles, though, so I was more likely to have multiples (I was willing to take that risk, because at my age, 40, and with my history of m/c's, I knew that even if we conceived twins, one at the most would be likely to make it). Since your dominant follie is 3mm larger than the next-largest, you will probably ovulate just one and not have the risk of multiples. Do ask your doctor about it, though, because the trigger shot can make you ovulate both or all mature follicles.
> 
> It sounds very positive for you based on the size of your follicles... I bet this will be your month! (I know I wish I'd tried Follistim years ago!!!)

Thank you for sharing your story. The RE had me on a very low dose, they have now up'd it to 50iu tonight and tomorrow and I go back Wednesday for another u/s. I'm hoping the follicles will be large enough and I can trigger that night. We are also doing timed interviews, really hoping it works. Congrats on you pregnancy.


----------



## junebabycomin

Success story here too! 4 years TTC "naturally" plus all the tests/surgery/clomid/etc. first cycle of follistim in sept...started at 75 IU for 4 days, u/s looked great, dropped to 50IU for 3 days, u/s showed 3 mature follicles (us tech said I had 7 measuring above the cut off for possibility to conceive), told to give the trigger ASAP (cd 10!). Started getting faint positive hpts 13 days later! We did timed intercourse due to insurance not covering any sort of insemination. My 15 and 17 dpo betas were high enough that I was told there was a good chance of multiples (435 and nearly 1000) but 6w5d u/s showed only 1 baby. I'm now 15 weeks and counting.


----------

